# O mistério das abelhas



## Vince (27 Abr 2007 às 16:30)

Já alguns devem ter ouvido falar do mistério das abelhas, mas ainda não havia um tópico sobre o assunto aqui no Forum.

Como alguns sabem, andam a desaparecer milhões de abelhas em vários países. Simplesmente desaparecem, sem deixar qualquer rasto, nem vivas, nem mortas. A situação é particularmante grave nos EUA, mas já há relatos do mesmo estar a suceder noutros países, como a Espanha, a Polónia, Suiça, Alemanha, India, Taiwan, etc,etc. O termo anglo-saxónico proposto para o fenónomo é CCT - Colony Collapse Disorder

O problema foi relativamente menorizado até há pouco, mas agora até já há organismos oficiais a criar grupos de trabalho para estudar com urgência a situação.

Como sabem, as abelhas são dos insectos polinizadores mais importantes para a Agricultura. Existe até uma citação apocalíptica atribuída a Einstein (embora nunca confirmada)  em que este supostamente afirma que com o fim das abelhas, aos humanos resta-lhes apenas 4 anos de vida na Terra.

_«If the bee disappeared off the surface of the globe then man would only have four years of life left. No more bees, no more pollination, no more plants, no more animals, no more man»_

Eu não gosto muito de cenários apocalípticos, até porque o desaparecimento de abelhas não é uma grande novidade. Aconteceu no passado por diversas vezes, e mesmo aqui em Portugal recordo-me de ler ou ouvir relatos e queixas sobre o desaparecimento de colónias de abelhas.

O que é diferente agora é que parece que, pelo menos nos EUA, não há memória dum desaparecimento em tão grande escala.
As especulações são muitas, já há um número infindável de teorias, desde doenças, fungos, imunodeficiências, aquecimento global, o magnetismo da Terra, a interferência radioeléctrica dos telemóveis  ou mesmo os organismos genéticamente modificados.

Aqui deixo link's para algumas das muitas notícias e teorias sobre o assunto:

Vanishing honeybees mystify scientists, CNN
Are GM Crops Killing Bees?, Spiegel
Bees Vanish, and Scientists Race for Reasons, NY Times
Mystery Ailment Strikes Honeybees, Washington Post
Mystery Bee Disappearances Sweeping U.S., National Geographic
NHB Provides Additional $100,000 in Funds for Research on Colony Collapse Disorder, The National Honey Board
Wake Up Call, Colony Collapse Disorder
Taiwan stung by millions of missing bees, Reuters
Are mobile phones wiping out our bees?, The Independent
Experts may have found what's bugging the bees, LA Times


----------



## Mago (27 Abr 2007 às 16:41)

*Re: O mistérios das abelhas*

Também já tinha ouvido qualquer coisa desse assunto, penso que o desaparecimento se deve à poluição òu impureza do ar, è mais um sinal do descuido humano e na falta de sensibilidade perante a natureza.
Infelizmente vamos ouvir muitas mais noticias do genero.


----------



## Rog (27 Abr 2007 às 17:21)

Até pode ter uma resolução mais complexa do que a de um único causador deste desaparecimento das abelhas. O problema pode se basear num acumular de problemas de diversa ordem, e todos os que referes são todos plausíveis, e terão a sua quota parte... Resta saber qual incendiou o rastilho, o ecossistema é demasiado sensível a estas mudanças, e outros animais e plantas não tardarão a sentir os seus efeitos.
Qto à afirmação de Einstein... não acredito que ele a tivesse feito... 
e se a fez, é certo que este aspecto das abelhas tem impacto, mas não será assim tão apocaliptico ao ponto de aniquilar a sociedade em 4 anos... 
as abelhas têm um papel importante mas não são as únicas polinisadoras, mas terá um impacto importante como o já está a ter com certeza.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Ago 2010 às 13:03)

*As abelhas estão a desaparecer do país e ninguém sabe porquê*

* As abelhas estão a desaparecer do país e ninguém sabe porquê  *



> Comunidade científica internacional continua a estudar o fenómeno e ainda não tem conclusões. Em Arouca, os apicultores estão apreensivos com o abandono inexplicável das colmeias.
> 
> No alto de um monte de Arouca, Alberto Aguiar, apicultor há 20 anos, mostra as 30 colmeias com um ar desolado. "O movimento está fraco, está quase tudo morto, devo ter duas ou três colónias vivas", desabafa. O fato de protecção não chega a ser necessário para dar uma volta pelas colónias. Está tudo calmo. Há quatro anos que as abelhas teimam em desaparecer das suas colmeias sem deixar rasto. Situação que o deixa apreensivo ao ponto de questionar a continuidade na arte. Tem agora pouco mais de 20 colmeias habitadas, chegou a ter 170. "Tem sido uma calamidade, morrem, morrem e ninguém sabe porquê."
> 
> ...



“If the bee disappears from the surface of the earth, man would have no more than four years to live. No more bees, no more pollination … no more men!” Albert Einstein


----------



## Agreste (22 Ago 2010 às 13:23)

*Re: As abelhas estão a desaparecer do país e ninguém sabe porquê*

Penso que a renúncia das obreiras à colónia se deve à falta de alimento. Seria interessante verificar o nº de enxames bravos e a dimensão destes comparando-se com as colmeias tradicionais.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Ago 2010 às 17:36)

*Re: As abelhas estão a desaparecer do país e ninguém sabe porquê*

Umas 80% das causas deverão ser:
Falta de alimento e destruição das colmeias (Incêndios), roubo de colmeias, doenças provocadas por fungos e outros parasitas, perda de espaço para espécies invasoras, abuso no uso de pesticidas e perda de interesse na actividade económica (já se importa mel).


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2010 às 17:58)

Último desenvolvimento aponta para uma causa viral a origem do desaparecimento das abelhas 




> In 2010 Colony Collapse Disorder (CCD), again devastated honey bee colonies in the USA, indicating that the problem is neither diminishing nor has it been resolved. Many CCD investigations, using sensitive genome-based methods, have found small RNA bee viruses and the microsporidia, Nosema apis and N. ceranae in healthy and collapsing colonies alike with no single pathogen firmly linked to honey bee losses.
> 
> 
> We used Mass spectrometry-based proteomics (MSP) to identify and quantify thousands of proteins from healthy and collapsing bee colonies. MSP revealed two unreported RNA viruses in North American honey bees, Varroa destructor-1 virus and Kakugo virus, and identified an invertebrate iridescent virus (IIV) (Iridoviridae) associated with CCD colonies. Prevalence of IIV significantly discriminated among strong, failing, and collapsed colonies. In addition, bees in failing colonies contained not only IIV, but also Nosema. Co-occurrence of these microbes consistently marked CCD in (1) bees from commercial apiaries sampled across the U.S. in 2006–2007, (2) bees sequentially sampled as the disorder progressed in an observation hive colony in 2008, and (3) bees from a recurrence of CCD in Florida in 2009. The pathogen pairing was not observed in samples from colonies with no history of CCD, namely bees from Australia and a large, non-migratory beekeeping business in Montana. Laboratory cage trials with a strain of IIV type 6 and Nosema ceranae confirmed that co-infection with these two pathogens was more lethal to bees than either pathogen alone.
> ...



http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0013181


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2011 às 00:53)

*Alemanha proíbe oito pesticidas neonicotinóides em razão da morte maciça de abelhas*

O Governo alemão proibiu, provisoriamente, a classe de pesticidas neonicotinóides, conclusivamente ligados ao maciço desaparecimento de abelhas. Por Henrique Cortez*, do EcoDebate.
“É uma emergência real”, disse Manfred Hederer, presidente da Associação dos Apicultores Profissionais da Alemanha, referindo-se ao colapso da da população de abelhas no estado de Baden-Württemberg. “Cinquenta para 60% das abelhas já morreram, em média e alguns apicultores perderam todas as suas colmeias.”
Pesquisadores do governo estudaram abelhas mortas e descobriram 99% de contaminação com o pesticida clothianidin, produzido pela Bayer. Os pesticidas haviam sido aplicados às sementes de colza, na vizinha região do vale do rio Reno. Clothianidin é um pesticida da “família” neonicotinóides. Esta classe de substâncias químicas é aplicada às sementes e, em seguida, se espalha em todos os tecidos da planta. Com base em nicotina, os neonicotinóides são tóxicos para os sistemas nervosos de qualquer inseto que entra em contato com eles.
A Bayer culpou a morte de abelhas pela aplicação abusiva do pesticida, que a Agência de Proteção Ambiental dos EUA (EPA) classifica como “altamente tóxico” para as abelhas. A indústria de agrotóxicos, como exemplificado pela Bayer, tradicionalmente “culpa” os agricultores pelo uso abusivo ou descuidado, na tentativa de eximir-se de qualquer responsabilidade, inclusive pela contaminação dos agricultores e trabalhadores agrícolas. São conhecidos vários casos em que longas e, aparentemente, inesgotáveis batalhas judiciais procuram evitar que a indústria seja responsabilizada pelas conseqüências e danos causados pelos agrotóxicos. É o caso, no Brasil, do conhecido processo contra a Shell/Basf, que contaminou trabalhadores, moradores vizinhos e a região do bairro Recanto dos Pássaros, em Paulínia, SP.
“Apontamos os riscos dos neonicotinóides por quase 10 anos,” disse Philipp Mimkes da Coalition against BAYER Dangers. “Esse [incidente] prova, sem sombra de dúvida, que os produtos químicos podem matar as abelhas. Estes pesticidas não devem permanecer no mercado”. O governo alemão, aparentemente de acordo, retirou as licenças de oito neonicotinóides, incluindo os da Bayer, com destaque para o pesticida mais vendido – imidaclopride. Se os fabricantes apresentarem provas de que os produtos químicos são seguros para as abelhas, no entanto, o governo pode autorizar as licenças. A Coalition against BAYER Dangers quer que a Alemanha siga o exemplo da França, que definitivamente proibiu o imidaclopride após maciça morte de abelhas em 1999. A França também proíbe a utilização do clothianidin.
As abelhas prestam um serviço de polinização, estimado em bilhões de dólares, de fundamental importância para a agricultura, razão da rápida e dura reação do governo alemão. O governo do Reino Unido, por exemplo, reconhece que as colméias – principalmente de 44 mil apicultores amadores – contribuem com cerca de R$ 498 milhões ao ano para a economia, com a polinização de frutas, legumes e grãos.

http://www.ecodebate.com.br/2008/08/30/alemanha-proibe-oito-pesticidas-neonicotinoides-em-razao-da-morte-macica-de-abelhas/


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2011 às 00:57)

*Reportagem Scientific American Brasil:*

*Campos silenciosos*

Outros artigos:

O desaparecimento das abelhas melíferas

Itália proibe agrotóxicos neonicotinóides associados à morte de abelhas


----------



## Agreste (29 Fev 2012 às 14:47)

Larvas da mosca parasita Apocephalus Boreales associadas ao desaparecimento das Abelhas. 

Paper source: http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0029639


----------



## irpsit (20 Mai 2012 às 23:11)

Vou partilhar aqui na zona rural onde vivo o que aconteceu.

Aqui ninguém usa pesticidas nem há GMOs (frequentemente apontados como causas possiveis da morte das abelhas).

Mas há duas pessoas que começaram no ano passado a ter dois pares de colmeias. Um senhor tinha-as junto a uma antena de telemóvel, num lugar abrigado, e outro tinha-as num local exposto a cerca de 1km dali.

O que aconteceu, as abelhas do local junto à antena morreram todas misteriosamente. As outras estão vivas ainda e em bom estado. Eram abelhas do mesmo tipo.

Não quero afirmar nenhuma causa mas dá-me a entender que a antena pode ser uma explicação.

Aconteceu ainda algo mais. A família que vivia na casa junto  à antena resolvou mudar de casa, porque se queixavam que estavam sempre doentes, e admitiram que pode ser tb da antena.

E se repararem quando é que este fenómeno começou a espalhar-se em larga escala foi após os anos 90, quando todas as tecnologicas espalharam-se.

Mas claro nem é um caso que faz prova. Até porque outros factores tb contribuem para a morte das abelhas. Mas não deixa de ser algo curioso.


----------



## duero (21 Mai 2012 às 02:11)

Mi modesta opinión es que es una suma de causas que podrían ser las siguientes:

1. PESTICIDAS, AGROTÓXICOS Y OGM: La agricultura actualmente paso a ser un mercado y son muchas industrias con grandes intereses económicos. Para esas empresas es preciso comprar la simiente todos los años, así puede haber negocio económico. Es posible que esos pesticidas y las simientes "industriales" sean perjudiciales para las abejas.

2. RADARES Y ANTENAS: las abejas necesitan guiarse en la naturaleza y es posible que esos aparatos no les permitan conocer el camino y las vuelva locas.

3. PERDIDA DE BIODIVERSIDAD: actualmente hay grandes extensiones de terreno con una sola especie plantada, ya sea agricola (trigo, cebada, etc...) como forestal (eucalipto, pino, etc...).
Eso produce que la floración se produzca en un espacio de tiempo muy reducido y las abejas solo puedan alimentarse en ese espacio de tiempo, después se mueren.

Es preciso que en un mismo terreno haya muchas especies vegetales con diferentes momentos de floración.

Una extensión de 1000 ha de manzano, o de eucalipto, o de peral, etc....es lo peor para las abejas, pues la floración se produce al mismo tiempo.

Es mejor que exista, 5 ha de manzano, 4 de eucalipto, 3 de peral, flores silvestres, cultivos diversos, etc....en un mismo área, así las abejas pueden alimentarse todo el año, al ser la floración en diferentes épocas del año.

4. ABANDONO DE LA ACTIVIDAD: la abeja en algunos casos puede calificarse de animal "semi-domestico" o "semi-salvaje" y en muchos aspectos su supervicencia dependió del ser humano. Las abejas de manera natural tienen un número menor al que el hombre ha contribuido.

5. POSIBLE ENFERMEDAD: es posible virus patógenos, traídos por especies de otros continentes como Asia o África.

Tal vez un conjunto de causas.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2012 às 07:19)

Já tinha conhecimento deste triste acontecimento, fica o documentário mesmo com pouca qualidade de imagem é interessante


----------



## fablept (13 Out 2012 às 16:01)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Já tinha conhecimento deste triste acontecimento, fica o documentário mesmo com pouca qualidade de imagem é interessante
> 
> http://youtu.be/jmwjHE4AlNM



Outro documentário muito bom sobre este fenómeno..

http://www.vanishingbees.com/


----------



## Agreste (23 Abr 2014 às 13:23)

polinização manual das flores na China por causa do baixo número de abelhas. Todos que estiverem em condições de trabalhar são mobilizados para a tarefa. 

http://www.lemonde.fr/planete/portf...ommes-abeilles-du-sichuan_4405576_3244_1.html


----------



## camrov8 (23 Abr 2014 às 20:36)

deram cabo de quem fazia de borla mas a poluição e ganacia já se sabe, é por aqui que a china vai ao ar


----------

